# Chapletown carnival, Leeds



## ska invita (Jan 22, 2014)

Any good?
Are there static sounds or is it just a carnival procession?
When exactly is it?


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 22, 2014)

Yup, awesome 
It's held august bank holiday weekend - sound systems in the streets & park, *and* a procession


----------



## rutabowa (Jan 22, 2014)

when i went there was a huge reggae concert with an amazing lineup in the park for free. marcia griffiths, junior kelly, loads of others. publicity was kept fairly minimal. i dunno this was about 15 years ago tho.


----------



## ska invita (Jan 22, 2014)

tufty79 said:


> Yup, awesome
> It's held august bank holiday weekend - sound systems in the streets & park, *and* a procession


ah yes, same weekend as Notting Hill, that rings a bell now.
does anyone have any info on the sounds present?
is it one day or two?


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 22, 2014)

Next year i'd like to try get to the j'ouvert morning..


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 22, 2014)

Let me know if you'd be up for an Urban meet up there people...this carnival has been on my 'to do' list for many years.


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 22, 2014)

There's stuff going on spread over a few days, but just one day of processionny stuff.

http://www.leedscarnival.co.uk/visitor-info/events-2013/ was what was on last time..

I remember lots of reggae, and spending what felt like days bang in the middle of two competing systems


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 22, 2014)

Rutita1 said:


> Let me know if you'd be up for an Urban meet up there people...this carnival has been on my 'to do' list for many years.


definitely give us a shout if you're planning to head up for it this year


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 22, 2014)

tufty79 said:


> definitely give us a shout if you're planning to head up for it this year



Nah, I am obviously going to hide that IMPORTANT development from you. 

Could you imagine _me _trying to keep it a secret?


----------



## rutabowa (Jan 22, 2014)

tufty79 said:


> There's stuff going on spread over a few days, but just one day of processionny stuff.
> 
> http://www.leedscarnival.co.uk/visitor-info/events-2013/ was what was on last time..
> 
> I remember lots of reggae, and spending what felt like days bang in the middle of two competing systems


see that link misses out the sunday doesn't it? which is when i think the big secret reggae thing in potternewton park is...
Ah yeah here is a link to the sunday happenings, looks like it was another amazing lineup: http://www.reverbnation.com/show/11278536


----------



## rutabowa (Jan 22, 2014)

ps "Chapeltown"!


----------



## Fez909 (Jan 22, 2014)

I think this is what you mean, rutabowa 

http://www.leedsinspired.co.uk/events/leeds-reggae-festival-2013


----------



## rutabowa (Jan 22, 2014)

yes like i linked to. my tip if you go is to not miss that, even tho it isn't mentioned as part of the official carnival.


----------



## Fez909 (Jan 22, 2014)

rutabowa said:


> yes like i linked to. my tip if you go is to not miss that, even tho it isn't mentioned as part of the official carnival.


Sorry, didn't see the link.

sneaky edit?


----------



## rutabowa (Jan 22, 2014)

Fez909 said:


> Sorry, didn't see the link.
> 
> sneaky edit?


ha, no, promise.


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 22, 2014)

rutabowa said:


> yes like i linked to. my tip if you go is to not miss that, even tho it isn't mentioned as part of the official carnival.


I didn't notice it wasn't listed 
didn't realise it was secret!


----------



## rutabowa (Jan 22, 2014)

well it's not exactly secret, just not an official part of the carnival. but i seem to remember every year there being virtually no publicity for it, to the extent where i assumed it wasn't on, then every year someone would be like "come on we're heading down" and every time there was thousands of people and huge acts.


----------



## ska invita (Jan 22, 2014)

So is Monday the main day with sounds?
When does it go on till?


----------



## rutabowa (Jan 22, 2014)

sunday for reggae. monday for moving soca floats. as far as i remember.


----------



## rutabowa (Jan 22, 2014)

it isn't like london carnival with static sound systems on every corner; i think the monday is much more of a parade and that's it, whereas sunday is more of the static stuff with sound systems. this will have been the sunday:


----------

